# Using Kilz in entire house



## awmyfreaknhead (Jun 9, 2011)

We had a mold issue in one bedroom (3 bed 1 bath). It got fixed a couple years ago. We had an air test done a couple weeks ago and they said there was mold in the air. So we are going to clean the walls with eco-friendly mold killer and it also prevents mold.

Is it smart to use kilz throughout the house to try to prevent any moisture or mold from coming through the walls?


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't think an oil primer would be an ideal solution although you didn't say oil. You may be better with a latex one that has vapour barrier properties as well as mould resistance such as Zinnser Bulls eye 123 or the better line of Kilz, both make a cheaper version ,so not the flatter versions. I heard those chemicals aren't good for health so really fixing the source would be ideal. Home depot has this product that you can use to fog the house, the particle encapsule the mold to reduce the spores, the fogger is like a vapourizer you use for a childs room.


----------



## awmyfreaknhead (Jun 9, 2011)

This may need a new topic, but the only reason we wanted to use kilz is just for added protection. The mold company gave us a bid for remediation at $3,000 which is way too much, and we got another bid at $1,700 which is too much as well.

"Home depot has this product that you can use to fog the house, the particle encapsule the mold to reduce the spores, the fogger is like a vapourizer you use for a childs room."

Does this product work? We are going to wipe down the walls with mold killer. Anything else we should do? Is the kilz primer even necessary?


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

We use BIN for anywhere there is a mold issue like you describe. The alcohol will kill it.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I guess you'll just have to go to ho depot and see, You really cant trust anything these days , but just hope. If you can't see the mold then it is likely ideal but no use on carpets, A quart will have a peel off label for info. The vaporizer is rented not a huge invest


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

If you go with oil base kilz use a respirator and plenty of ventilation, if your lips get tingly get some air.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> If you go with oil base kilz use a respirator and plenty of ventilation, if your lips get tingly get some air.


Also, a clean shave and some vasoline can help seal your respirator better.:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Also, a clean shave and some vasoline can help seal your respirator better.:thumbsup:
> 
> -Paul


I forgot to include that in my post but all true.


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

You need to find the source and eliminate it. The reality is mold is everywhere and grows when fed. It thrives in damp dark areas. What is feeding the problem? Usually a water leak or condensation. Some people even create the problem by over using humidifiers during the cold season. 

Painting your walls with kilz is not a solution and will not do a bit of good if the mold is inside the walls, in the carpet, or traped beneath linoleum and sub-floor. 

An Ozone machine may help your problem. You can rent them. I suggest removing expensive electronics from a room before use of an ozone machine because they are destructive to metal. 

Sprocidin is what the pros use as a cleaner or inhibiter. After other measures are taken to eliminate the mold problem. 

http://www.sporicidin.com/products/...d-iaq/all/sporicidin(r)-disinfectant-solution


----------



## athena3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Of course Kilz will impressively decrease molds. but it wont do well in corners. Better see to that you use some other anti mold thing with that. Though it will decrease you cannot be sure that it will completely eradicate molds. It is always good to have two cops.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Huh? :blink:

You want to cover the mold? :sad:

The bids from mold remediation companies are "too much"?

Home Depot?

Sounds like you are getting exactly what you are asking for....a house with mold.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

awmyfreaknhead said:


> We had a mold issue in one bedroom (3 bed 1 bath). It got fixed a couple years ago. We had an air test done a couple weeks ago and they said there was mold in the air. So we are going to clean the walls with eco-friendly mold killer and it also prevents mold.
> 
> Is it smart to use kilz throughout the house to try to prevent any moisture or mold from coming through the walls?


I use a stain blocking primer alot in all of my repaints. Especially in bathrooms and kitchens. 


PermaWhite® Mold & Mildew Proof TM* by Zinsser is a good choice.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

awmyfreaknhead said:


> This may need a new topic, but the only reason we wanted to use kilz is just for added protection. The mold company gave us a bid for remediation at $3,000 which is way too much, and we got another bid at $1,700 which is too much as well.
> 
> "Home depot has this product that you can use to fog the house, the particle encapsule the mold to reduce the spores, the fogger is like a vapourizer you use for a childs room."
> 
> Does this product work? We are going to wipe down the walls with mold killer. Anything else we should do? Is the kilz primer even necessary?


what? Why would the quote be too much? Sounds to me like the first quote is about right. Then the second is Scary cheap.I know I am amazed at the people I give bids to who are only concerned with lowest price. They get what they pay for. More than likely you have ran into them also and thought simalar thoughts. So even though the cost may be more than you expected don't you think you should trust the expert in that field to know what's best? Isn't that what you want your customers to do with you? I would pay the money to do it right the first time. Just my opinion


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

Clean the mold first. Find the source. If you ant all ready. Fix the source. Painting over mold dont do any good if its cleaned up.If its not clean up it really dont do any good. MOLD will grow through paint or kills. It my cover some stains I think kills is a terrible stain killer. It bleeds. ben's Du's a better job but harder to work with. Fiber lock has a good product. They have a mold kill mold inhibitor paint .Id still clean it first. If moister gits behind any of them the paint. It will crack then you will have a paint problem .With the mold coming back. Not the answer. I do mold removal you can do it your self. But every one thinks there at the top of there game on price here. Way would you think troughs prices are so high. I cant see the extent of the job. most my basements are $5000.00 I'm still cheaper then most. $1500 for a bear basement. This ant a high priced area.Thats for cleaning the mold only.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Huh? :blink:
> 
> You want to cover the mold? :sad:
> 
> ...



Agree..this guy just wants to splash and dash to cover the mold and get out.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

awmyfreaknhead said:


> We had a mold issue in one bedroom (3 bed 1 bath). It got fixed a couple years ago. We had an air test done a couple weeks ago and they said there was mold in the air. So we are going to clean the walls with eco-friendly mold killer and it also prevents mold.
> 
> Is it smart to use kilz throughout the house to try to prevent any moisture or mold from coming through the walls?


What was the mold count? Where do you live? If it's on the coast or in a humid climate your SOL, your letting mold in every time you open the door.


----------



## Miss Brown (Mar 30, 2011)

Ben Moore sells some kind of mold encapsulation goop, but that's the end of my knowin' about that. Everyone who said painting won't help are telling you the god's honest truth. If you are having health problems because of the mold (asthma) drop some cash and get it dealt with. Just say no to interior oil, it's worse than the mold. You might look at the outside of your house. 1. Is it leaking anywhere? and 2. Can it breathe? If not, moisture from you, cooking, and showering, OR condensation from the AC will be hanging out between the walls, growing science experiments.


----------



## Insuranceclaims (Aug 31, 2009)

awmyfreaknhead said:


> We had a mold issue in one bedroom (3 bed 1 bath). It got fixed a couple years ago. We had an air test done a couple weeks ago and they said there was mold in the air. So we are going to clean the walls with eco-friendly mold killer and it also prevents mold.
> 
> Is it smart to use kilz throughout the house to try to prevent any moisture or mold from coming through the walls?


=======================

I see a lot of problems here with limited information:

1) What was Source of Loss from the mold issue a couple of years ago and how was it dealt with?
2) Why caused you to check for mold now?
3) Who and what were the qualifications of the vendor doing the air test? Was he a certified industrial hygienist (CIH). This is always my preference. There are a lot of people who are classified as a Certified Mold Inspector; not my preference. Air test only? Did you get the air quality results with a satisfactory report. Did you ask for a protocol (report that makes recommendations how to mitigate)? 
4) What rooms were tested? Was the outdoor tested first? Were the rooms tested anywhere near the old mold issued? Was or is there is mold visible anywhere? If so, what rooms; ceiling or walls or base? Where photographs taken? 
5) What temperature do you keep your AC at? Did the vendor take temperature and relative humidity readings of the each room; entire home; outside? What is your city/state?
6) Besides the air test, did the vendor take any hard surface (tape) samples,where there was any visible spores?
7) Did anyone moisture map the interior of the home?


If your only results where,"....there is mold in the air...", you wasted your time and money. I hope their is more to the results....a written report? There is always mold in the air. Anyone take can take some form of air samples. Taking the proper samples is the key. To clean the walls, especially if there is visible mold on the walls, creates two scenarios: 1) you could be creating more problems by spreading mold spores into the atmosphere and onto contents, and 2) you are only cleaning surface mold. 

If you really have a mold issue, the Source of Loss needs to be determined before anything else......more information is required if you are interested.........definitely stop and don't do what you suggested.


----------



## Insuranceclaims (Aug 31, 2009)

awmyfreaknhead said:


> This may need a new topic, but the only reason we wanted to use kilz is just for added protection. The mold company gave us a bid for remediation at $3,000 which is way too much, and we got another bid at $1,700 which is too much as well.
> 
> "Home depot has this product that you can use to fog the house, the particle encapsule the mold to reduce the spores, the fogger is like a vapourizer you use for a childs room."
> 
> Does this product work? We are going to wipe down the walls with mold killer. Anything else we should do? Is the kilz primer even necessary?


=====================

Again, the Source of Loss needs to be determined first. Even with two bids, did anyone tell you what the Source of Loss was first........any other steps are useless with knowing this first.


----------



## roads (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree you need to find the source but if your looking for a cheaper fix you can clean the crap out of everything with bleach a couple times and add mil kill to your killz, We have been doing this for years in turn key apartments and it works very well to eliminate the top mold and reduces the PPM of mold in the air good enough to grow mushrooms indoors with out contamination. Anyone that has ever grown mushrooms indoors knows how "clean" the air needs to be. Of course you will need to do this every few years so fixing the problem first is key to saving money in the long run though. I live in a high humid area and mold is a big problem in most homes here so I'm speaking from experience.
________________________________
www.colormehughes.com


----------

